# An Asian Koel drops in on a watering hole - The story...



## rpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Not a joke - he really did. The story-line is in the file names.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi rpt. 
Interesting series, nice set of shots. 
Not really sure of the significance, (which doesn't affect how good they are) is this a rare bird where you are? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rpt.
> Interesting series, nice set of shots.
> Not really sure of the significance, (which doesn't affect how good they are) is this a rare bird where you are?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham. Not a rare bird. It is a Cuckoo. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_koel


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice series, rpt.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi rpt. 
Thanks for the clarification 

Cheers, Graham. 



rpt said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi rpt.
> ...


----------

